# طريقة وزن صمامات (بلوف) الباترول -patrol- Tb42



## bader_m (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
...
 هذا اول موضوع لي في منتداكم الرائع ارجوا ان ينال اعجابكم
..... 
وزن الصمامات المحرك (وزن بلوف) 
قبل العمل بوزن الصمامات يجب علينا إن نعرف كيف تعمل الصمامات و ما هو دورها في المحرك ؟
الصمامات / في كل محرك يوجد صمامان لكل اسطوانة ويوجد بعض المحركات يزيد عن ذالك ثلاثة أو أربع أو خمسه (في حالات نادرة)
إذا كان العدد الصمامات اثنان / يصبح صمام داخل (الهواء) وهو الكبير و صمام الخروج (العادم) وهو الصغير 
لن ادخل في تفاصيل أكثر حتى لا اخرج عن سياق المقال . 
تعمل الصمامات على السماح لدخول خليط الوقود وكذالك خروج العادم من المحرك.
الكتشاف العطل : عندما يكون المحرك يعمل نسمع صوت طرق خفيفة في أعلى المحرك في غطاء الصمامات (تك تك تك تك)
عندها نعلم إن المحرك يحتاج إلى وزن صمامات (بلوف) 
طريقة إصلاح ؟ 





​ 
نقوم بفك كل من 
1- مسمار الخرطوش الهواء 
2- مسامير غطاء الفلتر الهواء 
3- مسامير قاعدة فلتر الهواء 
4- خرطوش الموصل بين غطاء صمامات المحرك و المكر بن (الكلبريتر)
5- خرطوش الموصل بين غطاء صمامات المحرك و الموزع الشرارة (الديلكو) ​ 





نقوم بفك مسامير غطاء الصمامات المحرك (غطاء البلوف)





نقوم بتوقيت المحرك على المكبس الأول وذالك بوضع العلامة الموجود على البكرة عمود المرفق (الكرنك) على العلامة الموجدة على الصدر المحرك (TDC) 
ملاحظه 
عندما تكون العلامات متقابلة (علامه الموجوده بالصدر و كذالك بكرة العمود)
فانه احدى الحالتين 
1- اما ان يكون المكبس (البستم) اعلى الاسطوانه وهذا هو المطلوب
2- او يكون المكبس (البستم) اسفل الاسطوانة وهذا ما يجب ان نتجنبة 
اذا كيف نعرف ان المكبس اعلى الاسطوانة 
عندما تلتقي العلمتان يجب ان تكون الصمامات (الدخول و الخروج) حرة لم ياثر عليها العصفور 
كما هو موجود بالصورة التالية 





كما نلاحظ الياي الذي يمين الصورة مضغط 
اما اليسار فانه حر بمعنى اخر لم ياثر علية العصفور 
1-العصفور (صمام الدخول) الهواء
2- صمولة تثبيت الروكر
3-العصفور (صمام الخروج) العادم
4-5- حيز الخلوص بين العصفور و الصمام (موقع وضع الفلر)
معلومة مهمه 
يمين الروكر صمام الهواء اما اليسار الروكر هو صمام العادم ​ 
وقبل البدء بالوزن يجب معرفة ترتيب الإشعال للمحرك الباترول وهو كالأتي 1-5-3-6-4-2
ــــــــــ
معلومة / في بعض المحركات يكتب ترتيب الإشعال إما في غطاء صمامات المحرك مثل الاندكروز من موديل 1984-1991 أو ما يعرف برمز 3F 
وبعض الأخر في الشعبة الهواء (الثلاجة) مثل محركات GMC و كذالك المرسيدس موديلات قبل 1990 م 
..​ 





1-انبوب العادم (القزوز)
2-مدخل الوقود (الثلاجة)
3-المكربن (الكلبليتر)
4-صمام (البلف )
5-مسمار و صمولة الوزن الصمام 
ملاحظه 
لكل صمام سواء أكان عادم أو هواء له وزنيته المستقلة عن الأخر ​ 
6-العصفور 
7-الروكر ​ 





N = الصمام دخول الخليط الهواء (انتيك)
E = الصمام خروج العادم (اقزت)​ 






16- الفلر او (الفنر) 
17-غطاء الصمامات (البلوف)
نحضر الفنر (عبارة مسطرة متعددة المقاسات ) ونختار المقاسين 
الهواء / 0.8 والعادم / 0.12 ​ 
صوره 
قم بالعد (وآنت إمام المحرك ويكون أنبوب العادم على يمينك و الكلبليتر على يسارك) من 1 إلى 12 . كل صمام يحمل رقم فردي (1-3-5-7-9-11) صمام الهواء
وكل صمام يحمل رقم زوجي (2-4-6-8-10-12) وهو عادم.
نبدأ بالاسطوانة بالرقم واحد . 
ملاحظة .





صورة مكبرة 




​ 
يجب إن يكون الزنبرك (الياي) غير مضغوط بمعنى أخر حر , كما هو موضح بالشكل كل الاثنين, الأول صمام الهواء و الثاني صمام العادم .
نقوم برخي صمولة الوزن ومن ثم وضع الفنر بين العصفور و البلف (انظر الى الصورة) . قم بشد او ارخاء المسمار الوزنية حتى يلامس الفنر 
ويجعل حركته صعبه ولكن دون إعاقته وبعد ذالك نقوم بشد على الصمولة مع الوضع السكروب على الميزانية حتى لا تختلف وبعد ذالك نخرج الفنر و نرجعه مره 
أخرى حتى نتأكد من ضبط الميزانية 
ملاحظه 
- يجب إن يكون دخول الفنر ليس سهلا و لا صعبا ولكنه يميل للشدة قليلا .
- يجب أن نستخدم المقاسات بحذر شديد ودقة بحيث لا نستخدم مقاس الهواء للعادم و العكس كذالك.
بعد ماقمنا بوزن الاسطوانة الأولى نقوم بتدوير المحرك عن طريق بكرة الكرنك حتى يصبح عندنا صمامان الأول يحمل رقم فردي رقم (9)و الثاني رقم زوجي (10)وهما 
بوضعية حرة ورقم الاسطوانة هي 5 ونكرر نفس العمل السابق المكتوب بالون الأحمر على الاسطوانة رقم الخمسة. ونكرر نفس العملية على باقي الاسطوانات .
سؤال 
بعد ما قمنا بوزن الاسطوانة رقم 1 و من ثم 5 والسوال هنا 
سؤال 
بعد ما قمنا بوزن الاسطوانة رقم 1 و من ثم 5 والسوال هنا 
ما هو رقم الاسطوانة التي تأتي بعدهما وكم أرقام الصمامات ؟! 
إلي راح بجواب أكيد انه فاهم ؟ 
ملاحظه الاجابة موجودة في الموضوع عاد دورها بنفسك ​ 
الاجابة 
التوقيت 
ترتيب التوقيت (كما قلنا سابقا) 
1-5-3-6-2-4
الاسطوانة الاولى 
الهواء = 1
العادم = 2
الاسطوانة الخامسة 
الهواء =9
العادم =10
الاسطوانة الثالثة 
الهواء =5
العادم =6
الاسطوانة السادسة 
الهواء =11
العادم = 12
الاسطوانة الثانية
الهواء = 3
العادم =4
الاسطوانة الرابعة 
الهواء = 7
العادم =8
ارجوا ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم ​ 
تحياتي للجميع ​ 


​


----------



## م زياد حسن (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم
لقد قمت بتغطية الموضوع بشك جيد وكامل وجزاك الله خيرا
شكرا


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فهدباصبرين (31 مايو 2009)

لو اقدر اعبر بغير الشكر صدقني ماستنا دقيقة واحدة لاني اكثر شخص يمكن استفيد من هدي المعلومات حاليا الباترول عندي مكسور بالفين في راس المكنة وبعد تصحيحة والفرز من المخرطة صدقني حطبق كل الي قلتة ويالت تعرف انا اشتركت في هدا الموقع كلة علشان اقدر اكتبلك هدي الرسالة وياليت تعتبرني اخ لك والتعب الي سويتة بالصور مفهوم بانة موقليل ولو امكن اعرف سبب تكسير البلف ان امكن واللة يوفقك


----------



## مهندس بارع جدا (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## محمود مشيمش (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك ياطاير حياك الله


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخي العزيز انا قريت الي انتا كاتبه 
بس انا مش فاهم شغلة هو مين الاكبر في الصمامين الي بيدخل الهوا ولا الي بيخرج العادم مع انه من اهم اساسيات الثيرموداينمك ان العادم بسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارته يزدادا حجمه 
ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## rajeef (14 فبراير 2011)

اريد ان اعرف كم قياس صمامات بلوف


----------



## سيد عدوى (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررر جداااااااااااااا
ونرجو المزيد عن كيفية ضبط البلوف لسيارات مرسيدس 6 بستم و8 و10و12 بستم


----------



## عيد السودان (16 فبراير 2011)

_جزيت خيرا_
_وبورك فيك_


----------



## عيد السودان (16 فبراير 2011)

ما هو الترنيب الصحيح؟
1-5-3-6-4-2
ام
1-5-3-6-2-4


----------

